# Jerky Video Playback



## BritishMalayan (May 8, 2006)

OK, this is something I cannot quite put my fingers on.

Video playback on my new Compaq F762AU notebook (AMD Turion TL-60 2GHz, 2GB RAM, Windows XP Home SP2, built-in nVIDIA geforce 7000M) looks as if the camera used to shoot the clip was dragged across the sand. The viewing transition or anything that moves can be perceived as stopping every quarter of a second - oddly enough the audio is not affected. It's not jerky enough so as to make any video unwatchable, you understand, but quite noticeable and very annoying. Panning scenes are a pain to watch, and this jerky-motion in action is also very noticeable during the credits at the end of the clip/movie. This happens to ALL video clips, regardless of the codec - codec reinstalls and even system reformats fail to give the matter a close. And it also keeps happening despite (one of or combination of more of the following:

1) using various players (WMP, Winamp, VLC)
2) Disconnecting from the Internet
3) Disabling anything running in the background
4) updating to the latest system and graphics drivers
5) playing the clip/video from HDD/ flash drive or DVD (DVD-video or data disc)

CPU usage during video watching is rarely above 20%.

I'm at my wit's end. Please help.


----------



## MysticEyes (Mar 30, 2002)

Search around and disable any Hardware Acceleration.


----------



## BritishMalayan (May 8, 2006)

Hi MysticEyes,

Thanks for the response.

Tried that and all the notches - still no go


----------



## BritishMalayan (May 8, 2006)

I tried changing the DirectShow video output filter - from Overlay Mixer to VMR9 - and the stutters became less obvious - still there, but not as annoying. I'm inclined to think this is either a DirectX or display driver problem. 

Thoughts?


----------



## BritishMalayan (May 8, 2006)

Bump! Anything? I'm this close to tossing this laptop out the window.


----------



## MysticEyes (Mar 30, 2002)

Well is the amount of vid memory adjustable in the BIOS? Which drivers have you tried?

Maybe give this trial a shot.

http://www.free-codecs.com/download/nvidia_purevideo_decoder.htm

It does seem that many are having problems finding XP drivers. Did it come with Vista installed?

This page at least lists the 7000M.

http://drivers.softpedia.com/get/GRAPHICS-BOARD/NVIDIA/NVIDIA-32bit-ForceWare-GeForce-Go-15655.shtml


----------



## BritishMalayan (May 8, 2006)

Hello MysticEyes,

yes it is adjustable. I tried 64MB and 128MB before but no noticeable change. The laptop came with some text-command line flavour of Linux installed, which I promptly wiped clean with an installation of XP home.

I tried that softpedia driver before - it was the first driver I had with the laptop. I have since tried other drivers including ones from laptopvideo2go.com but again, no joy. 

I'll try that nVIDIA PureVideo and report the results.

Thanks


----------



## BritishMalayan (May 8, 2006)

No joy with the purevideo.


----------

